# Need quick turn around on guide repair



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I broke a guide off my carrot-stix rod. I'm leaving for Atlanta Wednesday and am returning Friday. 

I'm taking the entire week off for my annual sabbatical and I have friends coming to town starting Saturday. Planning to fish as much as possible.

Anyone out there that I can drop it off at tomorrow and pick it up on Friday?

If not, I will just pick up a new rod and get it my original carrot-stix fixed later.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Call Broxons in Navarre. They usually have a 3 day turn around.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Contact Pompano Joe here on the forum...


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------

